# Emerson Combat Karambit



## LIONHEART (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey everyone hope the trainings going well, I am purchasing the Emerson Combat Karambit and just wanted to find out from anyone who has tried it or owns it, so as to see your overall reaction to the blade, any suggestions on carrying, indexing, techniques etc(if any one has figured out how thomas jane indexed it from his belt in the punisher a hint on the tech. he used would be great), also I've been in many debates over the quality of steel for a combat blade between emerson and cold steel,any feed back would be fantastic.

Yours in MA LIONHEART


----------



## OULobo (Nov 12, 2004)

I favor the Tarani karambit, but two of my friends carry the Emerson. They love the "wave" assisted opening.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 12, 2004)

I think it is a good buy. I like the "wave" myself.

Paul


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 13, 2004)

The "wave" is the coolest thing since pocket-clips (I wuz gonna say "since sliced bread" but we're talkin about knives ).  I have my Spyderco knives modified to replicate this feature.

As far as blade steel, Emerson and Cold Steel both use good stuff.  Really, IMO, any of the mainstream manufacturers (Emerson, Cold steel, Benchmade, Spyderco, CRKT, etc) turn out good products.  I personally have never been thrilled with 440-C but other than that, if it holds an edge, I'm happy.


----------



## LIONHEART (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for the responses everyone good comment all around, just picked up my karambit its fantastic, the Tarani Karambits are amazing but being in South Africa there is a fairly limited supply as to what is available, in fact I may be mistaken but mine is either the only one or among the only ones(excluding special orders) in the counrty at the moment, so getting my hands on a Tarani Karambit would prove pretty difficult.

The wave feature is great make drawing extremely fast and the actual piece doesnt rips the pocket off your pants (dont laughÏ've seen it before with some other knife manufactureers knives).

I agree 440 c isnt wonderful must say but then again the main manufacturers use it seldomly and u can generally tell the difference in quality in a couple of seconds.

thanks again gonna get a feel for it very different from the normal knife training I'm used to.

keep the responses coming

yours in MA LIONHEART


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm working on a review of the Emerson Kerambit and the training tapes Emerson sells.  It's a good knife, as folding kerambits go;  I was very pleased with mine.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 14, 2004)

Since we were talking about Kerambits, here's a pic of a cool one I ran accross the other day.  It's called the Pakal Kerambit and is made by a guy named Peter Jensen .


----------



## Escrima Demon (Nov 21, 2004)

You might want to check this out:

http://www.martialtalk.com/magazine/subs/feb2004.pdf

Its an interesting look at some top end karambits.


----------



## Escrima Demon (Nov 21, 2004)

Sharp Phil,

Do you study Pencat Silat? I have tried my dads training Karambits during sparring class and they are really neat to work with!
  the Kenpo system I study is starting to use them a little bit.

PS Thanks for the reply on the .45 pistols, Those grips are really kewl!


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 21, 2004)

Not directly, but I study part time with an instructor who has studied under many Pentjak Silat teachers.  As I only study with him on the side I am reluctant to name him merely because I don't consider myself representative of his rather impressive skill level.


----------

